# Basics



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Here's a good place to start to get a handle on all of the possible events. http://www.grca.org/events/field/index.html

Generally as a first timer it will be WC's and hunt tests where you would get your feet wet.

The other thing to do is see if there is a Golden club, retriever hunt terst club, or UKC HRC club in your area. Many clubs often hold field training days that are a great place for a newcomer to meet actively participating folks, trainers and generally see what it is all about.

Where are you located? Someone on the board may have a suggestion of a club for you.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

GoldenSail said:


> Are there any good sources out there that can explain how field trials, hunt tests, and working certificates are set-up? I'd love to learn more, but am kind of confused in my searching. I'd love to learn what it is all about and whether or not I should consider doing any of those things with my dog.
> 
> Also--maybe if we get some good sources this would be a good sticky for anyone wandering over to this part of the forum.


*HERE’S* a glimpse of a land series (Qualifying stake) of a field trial. It's a double mark with a single blind.

EvanG


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Do you, by chance, get the Golden Retriever News? The current issue has all the different field avenues explained. If you don't get it, we may be able to find an extra issue for you some how. To get a copy of the Nov/Dec 2009 issue: 
Past issues of the GRNews are available for $20 each. Some issues are out of print.
Order from Kathy Fregelette, 402 Harvest Point Dr., Erie, CO 80516

Here is a link to the GRCA website where it has some great information.

http://www.grca.org/events/field/competition.html


----------



## kgiff (Jul 21, 2008)

I was going to suggest the Golden Retriever news too. I haven't had time to read it yet, but it looks like there is a lot of good information in it. We've only just started and are really enjoying field work with the dogs.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Thanks guys. I was waiting until the New Year to treat myself with GR News, but I guess I missed out on waiting! 

If I did something--seeing as this would be my first attempt--it would be the WC, because that's easier more basic right? But my fear is if I try that I may get sucked into it while I love other things as well  I love some of the things field dogs are trained to do, even if I don't understand all of it completely yet. But I think if I am going to do something, I should start thinking about it soon as my pup is 9 months...


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

When I thought I would try for the WC with my older goldens, a friend of mine suggested I purchase Working Certificate Training--one of the authors is a GRCA Board Member (or she was at the time). My goldens were seniors, and getting up in age, and I let time pass by, but I now have a 20 month old golden, and I definitely want to make a WC in our plans. Amazon has copies for less than $4 (used). You can check Ebay too, I bet.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

rappwizard said:


> When I thought I would try for the WC with my older goldens, a friend of mine suggested I purchase Working Certificate Training--one of the authors is a GRCA Board Member (or she was at the time). My goldens were seniors, and getting up in age, and I let time pass by, but I now have a 20 month old golden, and I definitely want to make a WC in our plans. Amazon has copies for less than $4 (used). You can check Ebay too, I bet.


Thank you! A book would be very helpful. I am also looking at whistles and the one article from GRCA mentioned the Gonia. Does it matter what whistle though? Can I just run to the store today and find one? I can start teaching the come and sit with a whistle! Three short whistles is come, and one longer blast is sit. Are there any more commands that are taught?


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

The red Gonia whistle was the one that was recommended to me--as I recall, this whistle was sturdy and could hold up to the rigors of being outdoors. I just don't know about other types of whistles. Here is an article that explains the major types used in hunt tests and their purpose--looks like the red Gonia was recommended to me since it was a good whistle for a novice. This article also says not to train whistle commands until your dog knows the commands verbally; looks like this trainer also recommends just training three basic whistle commands, to keep things simple. Hope this helps and I wish you were closer so we could train together--I sure could use a training buddy!

http://http://www.gamebirdhunts.com/HuntingDogs/DogTrainingArticles/WhistleTraining/tabid/471/Default.aspx


----------

